# Masterbuilt 20071117 30" Digital Electric Smoker



## bill ace 350 (Aug 19, 2017)

Getting ready to purchase.

Any opinions on this particular model?

Appreciate your comments.


----------



## cmayna (Aug 19, 2017)

That's a first generation  MES smoker, which is good.  If you have the room, I'd go for the 40" series.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Sep 2, 2017)

Just got the 30 inch, getting ready to assemble and season it.....


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 2, 2017)

Bill Ace 350 said:


> Just got the 30 inch, getting ready to assemble and season it.....


That's Great Bill !!!

Once you get the Hang of it, here's a bunch of how-tos, all done in MES Units:

 Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps"*.

Note: I would recommend Amazing Smoker "AMNPS" Smoke generator, and a Digital wireless Therm, like the Maverick ET-732.

Those would make your life so much easier & your smoked meats so much better, without the hassles.

Bear


----------



## bill ace 350 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi Bear, Have used your extra smokey bacon tips before!

Assembled ans seasoned according to instructions....

Runs hot...

Set at 275 for seasoning, got to 287, verified with a second thermometer...


----------



## redoctobyr (Sep 3, 2017)

My MES bounces the temperature up and down. I think I saw 291 when set to 275, as it was settlling in. 

But running hotter than setpoint is good, you can always set it to 265 if you need it to be a little cooler. But you can't set it to 285 if it's not even reaching the requested temperature. So better to have it run a little hot. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 3, 2017)

Bill Ace 350 said:


> Hi Bear, Have used your extra smokey bacon tips before!
> 
> Assembled ans seasoned according to instructions....
> 
> ...


Sometimes that high temp is coasting after the heating element turns off.

Sometimes it can be the difference between the MES Temp sensor position & where you put your second Therm.

Other than that, if you put your second Therm near the MES sensor, you should be able to compare the difference.

Mine is usually about 15° higher than the MES says. I like that (Like Red Octobyr said).

I believe Masterbuilt guarantees their temp to be within 15°, but the only way I would complain or do anything at all is if mine was actually more than 15° LOWER than the set point, because like Red said that would keep you from being able to get to the 275° that you paid for.

Bear


----------

